# 9



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I got 9 eggs today, a new record for us! I have 12 hens, 2 haven't started laying yet, so I have 10 of age hens. But with molting and the cold temps production was down. Usually I get 5-6, so 9 is really surprising.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great haul that. scrambled egg all round then.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! That's a whole feast there lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The kids decided we are having breakfast burritos for dinner to celebrate. Mind you, my kids are 21 and 23. They are so funny. They said getting chickens was the coolest thing I have ever done. My youngest is 19, and away at college and is mad she isn't here to experience them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Way to go girls!!! Congrat's mom on all those eggs.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Crazy i got 7 out of 9 today for the first time they all laid on the same Day


----------

